# IDDM Code - What code would you use



## mlg_30@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2013)

What code would you use for IDDM and NIDDM.
We believe IDDM to be 250.01 and NIDDM to be 250.00
Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas on what they have been taught or told?

Thanks
Michele


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2013)

IDDM is just Insulin dependent diabetes it does not indicate type I status.
From the coding guidelines:
The age of a patient is not the sole determining factor, though most type I diabetics develop the condition before reaching puberty. For this reason type I diabetes mellitus is also referred to as juvenile diabetes.
2) Type of diabetes mellitus not documented
If the type of diabetes mellitus is not documented in the medical record the default is type II.
Therefore IDDM is coded as Type II (250.00) with the V58.67


----------



## Anitha Lingala (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree.


----------

